# gas forge propane regulators



## fishfryer (Jan 22, 2012)

I have recently acquired a gas forge for the purpose of knifemaking. I intend to set it up with a 100 lb. cylinder,I'm not sure which type of regulator is the best. I'm guessing a high pressure regulator to get enough gas for a good flame. There are, if I'm reading right, preset and adjustable regulators. Anyone out there to shed some light on this for me?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 22, 2012)

A high pressure regulator will allow for a burner to produce more BTU, but the burner itself has to be designed for HP .... a LP burner will not produce the BTUs that a HP can ... but will burn less gas doing so....

You will need to find out which type burner that is in your forge...


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 23, 2012)

BriarPatch99,thank you very much,I'll do just that.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 23, 2012)

Get an adjustable 0-30psi. Ace has/can get them. Also, if you have an acetylene tank regulator it will work just fine.
With the Ace you will need to get a Lp (propane) rated pressure guage if you want to see what's going on on the business end of the reg.
A lot of folks use the adjustable regulator to control feed to the forge burner, not advisable. Plumb in a quality Lp rated needle valve near your burner to regulate the feed rate. Also install a cutoff ball valve near the tank, don't rely on the tank valve they are notoriously faulty.
Lot more to it than meets the eye and a lot depends on the type of forge design and burner design.
If you come to the Guild meeting in Statesboro coming up I'll be glad to talk to you about it.
Be safe.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 23, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> Get an adjustable 0-30psi. Ace has/can get them. Also, if you have an acetylene tank regulator it will work just fine.
> With the Ace you will need to get a Lp (propane) rated pressure guage if you want to see what's going on on the business end of the reg.
> A lot of folks use the adjustable regulator to control feed to the forge burner, not advisable. Plumb in a quality Lp rated needle valve near your burner to regulate the feed rate. Also install a cutoff ball valve near the tank, don't rely on the tank valve they are notoriously faulty.
> Lot more to it than meets the eye and a lot depends on the type of forge design and burner design.
> ...



Thanks for your reply. I think I may go to the meeting in February,if so, I'll be sure to make your aquaintance.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 24, 2012)

That'd be great. If reasonably possible bring your forge with you (I'll have a bottle of Lp there). Makes it easier to figure out what's what and what's needed. 
Plan to have a good time, we always do.


----------

